# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Workout supplements.

## David7

Hello ,first I would like to introduce myself my name is David from Romania (I'am not romanian) I'am 20 years old and a nw 1 with thining on the top i also have thick hairs.I've been keep visiting this forum   for about a year .
The reason why i'am starting this thread it's becouse I kinnda accepted that 
I'am slowly balding and i decided that when my hairloss advances to have a nice shaped body.So I'am asking what workout supplements should i take ?I heard some of them accelerates the hairloss if you have mpb .
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## DifferentLine

Apparently Creatine can make hair loss worse, I don't think it's been conclusively proven though.

If you're just starting to work out, I'd keep it simple and take a multi-vitamin, whey protein and some branch chain amino acids (they help your muscles repair after a workout)

----------


## David7

Thanks for your reply , i will stay away from creatine .

----------


## redy

Honestly, unless you are a serious ectomorph in body weight gain, you really only need a multi-vit and whey, and to eat healthy and enough to put on muscle. Anything other than that on an average body weight gain type, you will be over doing it unless you want to look like a rhino, which will only impress dudes.

----------


## David7

Hello redy, you are right last summer i was working out my chest and in 2 months there was allready some good results without any suppliments etc....
 i want some fast/better results this time and a more defined chest in the middle of the chest is like a hole but the problem must be the workout too..  and by the way i'am mesomorph and no i'am not into big buffed muscles they look realy odd,unnatural.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/imag...athan14a_a.jpg a  body like this guy would be perfect

----------

